

Why I'm Writing in CoffeeScript Next - jashkenas
http://blog.koostudios.com/?p=382

======
jnbiche
CoffeeScript changed my attitude toward client-side development. In spite of
the significant amount of time I invested in learning Javascript, I felt like
I never fully groked the language like I did Python or PHP. As a result, I
avoided it wherever possible, and cribbed other people's Javascript code
wholesale when I absolutely had to use it.

CoffeeScript has changed all that. It has made client-side development so
enjoyable that I am finally starting to write full applications for client-
side deployment (using spine.js). I've even gone back and learned the parts of
Javascript that previously eluded me. If you've avoided doing much client-side
development, or missed out on exploring node.js, all because of your dislike
for Javascript, then CoffeeScript is for you. Anyone with a strong background
in Python or Ruby can learn to use it fluently in a few days.

------
koostudios
First of all, thanks for submitting my blog post on this site jashkenas. It's
an honour.

And I agree with you, jnbiche. CoffeeScript is a groundbreaking language that
makes any client-side development enjoyable. It makes all the JavaScript
frameworks so much more interesting and easy, and you can learn to use
everything so much faster. Everyone with any programming experience should try
it out because it is that easy to learn.

Thanks for sharing!

